# National University MFA in Professional Screenwriting hybrid program



## Bettina Moss (Mar 20, 2014)

This relatively new program is a very doable hybrid - only one residency course on site in Los Angeles - all other classes online.  National University is a highly accredited university by WASC.  Focus is on ALL PROFESSIONAL FACULTY who work in the business and teach.  The onsite residency boasts fantastic guests and student access to the inner workings of Hollywood.  We have been to nearly every major/minor studio in Hollywood (DreamWorks, HBO, Sony, Paramount, Universal, Warner Bros., Disney) and met with many successful writers, agents, managers, producers and directors.   This is also a very affordable program given its high caliber.  Need more info?  Email lead faculty Bettina Moss directly at bmoss@nu.edu and check out the links below.

Check out the facbook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/National-Universitys-MFA-in-Professional-Screenwriting/81225899567.  
Also Script Magazine was so impressed with us they wrote an online piece exclusively about our program.  http://www.scriptmag.com/features/a...e-national-universitys-innovative-new-program.
Here is the program link on the NU website: http://www.nu.edu/OurPrograms/Schoo...s/ProfessionalStudies/Programs/MFAScreen.html


----------

